# Used van or brand new?



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought 3 vans this year for my crews. I bought used dodge Ram econoline from 98 to 2003. The maintenance cost are very high. I'm wondering if it would be a better choice to finance brand new ones or lease them.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> I bought 3 vans this year for my crews. I bought used dodge Ram econoline from 98 to 2003. The maintenance cost are very high. I'm wondering if it would be a better choice to finance brand new ones or lease them.


Hard to say being that you're in Canada. The deals, pricing, fleet pricing, and leasing are quite different.

I guess do the math to see whats better. All repair costs + downtime on the used vehicles. Cost + higher insurance on new vehicles with a bonus of reliability. Decide which route is the better fit. Keep in mind too though, that with new vehicles, usually you're stuck with a payment for about 5 years. If you slow down, you're still required to make the payments. Used vehicles are easier to part ways with. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I always buy used, its just hard with vans to find anything but high mileage.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Current van is a 2008 E-250 that was a year old, with 15 k on it when I bought it. Paid cash for it so I don't have a payment. Knock on wood, its been trouble free so far. I like to buy _newer _used. :yes:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Current van is a 2008 E-250 that was a year old, with 15 k on it when I bought it. Paid cash for it so I don't have a payment. Knock on wood, its been trouble free so far. I like to buy newer used. :yes:


I think it would be a good idea for the NeXT one


----------

